# Walther PDP 1000 Round Review: Almost Perfect



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## FMHD (5 mo ago)

I’ve had one a bit. I’m typically a metal framed hammer gun guy. Except for the increase in jumpyness which would be expected considering weight difference from what I commonly shoot, I really like this gun and would recommend it. 
Im not sure how Shipwreck is associated if at all with the reviewer. I noticed more than one he’s put up. I look at any you tube reviewer as suspect. I also hate all the really simple boring overly spec nonsense. I can just look that up.
This reviewer imo is one I come to watch. He does do some specs but not overly so and nothing ridiculous. Just simple facts and moves on. He also presents himself as down to earth and offers seemingly honest, good info plus the man can shoot. I enjoy watching his stuff.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

FMHD said:


> Im not sure how Shipwreck is associated if at all with the reviewer. I noticed more than one he’s put up. I look at any you tube reviewer as suspect. I also hate all the really simple boring overly spec nonsense. I can just look that up.
> This reviewer imo is one I come to watch. He does do some specs but not overly so and nothing ridiculous. Just simple facts and moves on. He also presents himself as down to earth and offers seemingly honest, good info plus the man can shoot. I enjoy watching his stuff.


I have no connection with the reviewer. I just like him over other reviewers on Youtube.

He seems to know his stuff.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I like Honest Outlaw...he does a pretty good job. A little windy sometimes.
Unfortunately so many of the guys that review guns use far too many words in their review. And often they get sidetracked and start 'BS-ing' about stuff unrelated to the review. I know they have to advertise to help pay for the time- but most need to learn to stay on target.


----------



## FMHD (5 mo ago)

Don’t consider myself an expert nor bragging. Trying to show what gun is capable of in mediocre hands but this was first 8 shots w an F series yesterday at a 25 yard target. . I shot 3 to check sights, than shot 5 more. One low dropped shot, one rag holed another but not too bad w a 3-1/2” barrel gun. Was hitting 5-5 at the plate behind it at 35 yards relatively often with controlled rapid fire. Gun is nice imo especially for that small barrel.

i should add no optics to help


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn good shooting


----------



## FMHD (5 mo ago)

Thanks bud.


----------

